# Renegade Militia



## Loli

Okay im really tempted to do a Renegade Militia army using the list as my 2nd army and use rules from Imperial Armour Volume 7 - The Siege of Vraks III and i was wondering if it would be legal to use at a tournement or to game with in GW stores or would i only be able to use it when playing with friends.

And if i could use it legaly what woulnt i be able to use. Like i would i be able to use the hell talons as standard etc. 

I know that i cant use the super heavy stuff unless i were to play Apoc which i'm not, but could i use everythign else staetd in the list and i would also need to have the Imperial Guard codex for some of the equipment etc?

Just want stuff clearing up before i pursue this army choice 

Any replys will be welcomed greatly


----------

